# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El Gobierno autoriza la conducción de la desaladora de Valdelentisco al embalse de Algeciras

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...sco-al-embalse




> 30/09/2016
> 
> *El Gobierno autoriza la conducción de la desaladora de Valdelentisco al embalse de Algeciras*
> 
> 
> 
> *- Esta actuación garantizará, en caso necesario, el suministro de caudales al canal del acueducto Tajo-Segura de la margen derecha, a la altura del embalse y desde la red de distribución de la desaladora de Valdelentisco, así como el doble suministro al valle del Guadalentín
> 
> - Se enmarca en la respuesta del Gobierno a la situación de sequía del Segura y se suma a la prórroga del Real Decreto de sequía aprobada el pasado viernes hasta septiembre de 2017*
> ...

----------

Jonasino (05-oct-2016),Rafael (04-oct-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Buena noticia!!  la zona del valle del Reguerón tiene muchos cultivos de hortaliza. Por curiosidad, podrían decirme el precio del agua desalada de la desaladora de Valdelentisco, tenía entendido que era muy cara, pero no lo recuerdo... Más que nada, porque a ver si va a ser un gasto inútil.

----------


## pablovelasco

Ya lo encontré! en 2015 0,57e/m3, demasiado, es más cara que la de Torrevieja. Creo que le van a aplicar un descuento del 0,1e, bueno, entonces empieza a ser interesante... a 0,4 o muy apurados a 0,45, los años de buenos precios se pueden salvar. Estamos cerca de 0,4e , que sería una tarifa bastante aceptable, contando claro con la distribución.

----------


## termopar

Como le gusta a usted que le subsidien el agua, pagándosela los demás, claro!!!

----------


## pablovelasco

En modo alguno hablo de la bondad de los subsidios, sólo comparo precios. No quiero que me subsidien nada, ni tampoco quiero que se subsidie la industria del automóvil o de las renovables. Lo que me gustaría es un plan integral del uso del agua, un plan Hidrológico nacional y una verdadera conexión de cuencas para aportar más agua a las zonas donde hay más demanda a partir de las zonas donde tienen más oferta de agua y menos demanda. Esto de las desaladoras, parece un parche, que quizá funcione, por lo menos a la mayoría de regantes de esas zonas, a mí personalmente no me interesa aunque la regalaran, los cítricos son muy delicados al agua desalada y a largo plazo sufren mucho.
No me verá clamar por subvenciones, que no recibo. Ni yo ni casi nadie en Murcia, mire la distribución de ayudas de la PAC en las distintas regiones, y dígame que nos encantan las subvenciones. Murcia es de las menos subvencionadas. 
Sólo quería comparar precios, contando con la subvención, para valorar la rentabilidad de la obra. Si quiere entrar a debatir sobre si es bueno o malo subvencionar es otra cosa. De todas formas, le molesta que se subvencionen las renovables, por ejemplo, o solor le molesta lo poco subvencionada agricultura levantina?

----------


## termopar

A mí no me molestan, si tienen un fin correcto, porque pueden tener un efecto multiplicador a nivel económico y beneficioso a nivel social.  Al que parece que le gustan en cuanto le salen las cuentas es a usted, jejeje. Y reconocer eso parece molestarle.
Yo creo que si a usted no le gustan los subsidios ni las ayudas del estado, no debería pedir canalizaciones faraónicas y sin rendimiento económico desde Murcia hasta el Ebro por ejemplo, o las ya subsidiadas del Tajo, De las cuales parece que todo el mundo en Murcia si están de acuerdo, no?

----------


## pablovelasco

*Al que parece que le gustan en cuanto le salen las cuentas es a usted, jejeje.*

Ya le digo que ni con el agua regalada me interesaría, mi cultivo es muy delicado al agua salobre, y a la cantidad de boro que suele contener dicha agua. No es interés personal, me pongo en el pellejo de los otros.

*Yo creo que si a usted no le gustan los subsidios ni las ayudas del estado, no debería pedir canalizaciones faraónicas y sin rendimiento económico desde Murcia hasta el Ebro por ejemplo*

Yo no creo haber pedido ese trasvase exactamente, y sin rendimiento económico... Pues depende del coste del agua. Si las cuentas del gobierno eran ciertas, interesaba, si costaba el doble de lo que decían debiéndose de subvencionar fuertemente el coste para que fuera rentable, pues*NO*

*o las ya subsidiadas del Tajo*

No estoy de acuerdo, pero de verdad que no pienso abrir ese melón, podemos estar discutiendo siglos, si está subvencionado o no, o si en el caso de que lo estuviera, si es interesante o no. Doy por terminado el tema, espero que el agua desalada sirva cada vez más para regar, y se vaya mejorando precio y calidad, hasta que no sea necesaria subvención. Hoy por hoy, creo que estamos un poco lejos, aunque leí por ahí que en las canarias consiguieron desalar muy barato.

----------

